# TMI: moldy nipples? (for all you seasoned breast feeders)



## Ficus (Oct 25, 2007)

Since I weaned my son at almost 18 months given my troubles with preterm contractions (back in November), I haven't even looked at my nipples. Now that I am 35 weeks (one week shy of being released from all of my restrictions), I feel like I can actually breathe again and ventured into exploring my changing body in the shower today.

And then I freaked out. I noticed that it appeared that I had some sort of crust (could I get any more descriptive and disgusting) on the ends of my nipples. It reminded me of the moist collection of white blood cells you get if you injur yourself badly--I think the water made it more disgusting. But it wasn't like white, it was kind of gray/greenish. What the *&$# is this? Could it be old, crusted milk? I could relatively easily scrape it off to expose more vulnerable and pink areas...but I am just flumoxed...I think the color really got me. I don't think they were scabs or anything...but does anyone know?

And then of course I got gutsy and squeezed to see if I could get anything out, and totally got colostrum from both sides. I felt good that the pipes are still working and not encrusted with sour, old milk, but now I am afraid it may return.

Can anyone relate?


----------



## HappiLeigh (Mar 30, 2005)

Do you mean right on the end where the milk comes out? I have gooey crusty stuff there, but it's creamy white, definitely not green.


----------



## Gracerenee (Jun 9, 2008)

I think it's normal. I had some crusty stuff on my nipples a while back and it was just like you described. I picked it off and it was pink underneath too just like you said. I haven't given it a second thought since.


----------



## chai (Mar 6, 2005)

I think the smallest amount of colostrum can leak out and get sort of gunky there, kind of like boogers. I have this right now, too, and "clean out" my nipples when in the shower (no soap, just kind of gently scoop the crusty stuff out/off with my finger).

Is it possible it was a funky color because of clothes you were wearing? I've had fabric fibers stuck in there before that totally freaked me out until I realized what they were.


----------



## hapersmion (Jan 5, 2007)

Sounds like colostrum drying up to me. I get white bits, but I'm only making the tiniest bit of colostrum right now. I think if you're making a lot, it could easily dry to be a weird color.


----------



## Happiestever (May 13, 2007)

This has happened to me too. Though no weird colors. I honestly didn't think it was that weird. I would assume a lot of women who have weaned while pregnant would have similar issues. Or maybe even weaning in general would do this? I don't know because I have been breastfeeding/pregnant for like 4 years straight









I wouldn't worry at all.


----------



## Sk8ermaiden (Feb 13, 2008)

This really sounds like dried colostrum to me as well.

ETA: Sorry to due date crash! Blew in accidentally from new posts.


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

Moved to breastfeeding.


----------



## dachshundqueen (Dec 17, 2004)

I'm going to vote in the camp of linty dried up colostrum.

Liz


----------



## jul511riv (Mar 16, 2006)

agreed. Colustrum that had dried up and crusted a bit (I get it too) but, very likely, there was some lint in it from something you were wearing that day. Fuzzy green sweater, perhaps? Bra?Sheets on the bed? Did you drop (or your kid drop) somethign down your shirt (my kids are always dropping food down my shirt and other stuff)

I totally wouldn't worry, unless you saw this on a regular basis every single day...and even then I'd be looking for other explinations.

Relax.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

If there's any tenderness or soreness, or unusual redness, I'd look for a health care provider's advice.

But otherwise-- I totally agree it sounds like a little colostrum leaked and then dried. No worries.


----------

